# Oh My God.



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi.
Have you seen the new concept pics of the Playstation 4. Wow it looks amazing. All it looks like is a glass square and a big circle in the middle of it.
What do you think about it?http://www.ps4talk.com:thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks cool :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good but will take 10 years before they bother releasing it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I dunno, probably gonna be released before GT5 :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

peter sutcliffe will be released before GT5.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks cool, and i used to be a die hard PS fan, but Xbox have it nailed now days, i think PS have had there day.

No one dose on line gaming like Xbox, nor chat and sky compatibility.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I dunno, probably gonna be released before GT5 :lol:


:lol:I was going to say that:lol:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

the_knight said:


> Looks good but will take 10 years before they bother releasing it


Some people say it's going to be released as early as christmas next year. That i doubt but if you research it. You will find that it will be made between 2010 and 2020. Which is a long time i know.:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's not going to look anything like that in a million years!


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol, Sony still haven't delivered on all the PS3 hype and promised functionality and now they are starting with PS4 spin!!!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks amazing, but imo Sony have really hurt themselves with pricing and Delays on key titles. Microsoft must be loving it.

It hurts as someone who was 100% Sony for a lot of years, but I have a 360 now and it'll take a lot to turn me back.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I do believe this wasn't even created by Sony. It was just a random person who had some spare time.

It is far too small to cool all the components.

If Sony launched a PS4 whatever it looked like, they will have lost out on too much money from the PS3, it wouldn't make economic sense to bring out a new console so soon.

Even Microsoft have no plans to release a new console at least for the next 2 years.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

jamest said:


> I do believe this wasn't even created by Sony. It was just a random person who had some spare time.
> 
> It is far too small to cool all the components.
> 
> ...


Apparently mate. His name is Tal Cheim. Something like that. And he is the playstation designer.:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ricey7 said:


> Apparently mate. His name is Tal Cheim. Something like that. And he is the playstation designer.:thumb:


Even so, I can't see how it will be possible unless the PS4 won't be running any games.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumb:And what do you think of this folks.:thumb:

http://CES 2009: Playstation 4 in 3D?

Sorry if it doesnt work I'm not too sure how to upload vids on Dw from You Tube.:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ricey7 said:


> :thumb:And what do you think of this folks.:thumb:
> 
> http://CES 2009: Playstation 4 in 3D?
> 
> Sorry if it doesnt work I'm not too sure how to upload vids on Dw from You Tube.:thumb:


Just paste the YouTube URL in.

I assume you mean this:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks cool, they havent made enough money out of the ps3 yet tho.

Gran Turismo 5 :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Looks cool, they havent made enough money out of the ps3 yet tho.
> 
> Gran Turismo 5 :lol:


Gran Turismo 5 has been announced as the opening game for the PS5, didn't you hear? :lol:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

jamest said:


> Gran Turismo 5 has been announced as the opening game for the PS5, didn't you hear? :lol:


:lol:


----------

